# 1957 AMF Shelby Airflo



## Oilit (Aug 9, 2021)

This bike has rust and wear, but is pretty complete, and this frame style only shows up for a couple of years. It's similar to the Schwinn cantilever frame at first glance, but probably different enough to avoid patent infringement. It seems to be AMF's Shelby middleweight, or at least I've never seen this frame with a Roadmaster badge. AMF was keeping the two makes separate at this point, I've seen a couple of '50's Roadmaster catalogs and brochures, and they don't include the Shelby models. Unfortunately I haven't seen an AMF Shelby catalog, so I'm not sure when they started making this frame, '55 or '56 is my best guess. After AMF went to the cantilever frame in 1958, the Shelbys and Roadmasters all look to have been built on the same frames. 
 Whether it was supposed to be a Shelby or not, AMF would still build it with any retail badge you wanted. @Mr. Monkeyarms posted a nice one badged "American Flyer" in this thread (post #132), and his has a Bendix two speed!








						BLACK FRIDAY! Let's see your black bikes! | General Discussion About Old Bicycles
					

54 Jag




					thecabe.com


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 9, 2021)

Do you mean this one? Lol!

That's a nice bike you have right there. 😉


----------



## Oilit (Aug 9, 2021)

Mr. Monkeyarms said:


> View attachment 1460147
> Do you mean this one? Lol!
> 
> That's a nice bike you have right there. 😉



Yes sir, that's the one! And thanks, although I'd call mine more interesting than nice!


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Aug 9, 2021)

Well, I have a thing for crusty original bikes like yours. Lol!


----------



## OZ1972 (Aug 12, 2021)

Sweet love it , would be a good rider !!!!!


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Aug 14, 2021)

Interesting, it's the same badge as the Shelby built one, but it has AMF stuff at the bottom! I believe the guard is a leftover Shelby part too.


----------



## Oilit (Aug 14, 2021)

And the seat post decal is hard to read, but instead of "Masterweld - Cleveland Welding Co." it says "The Shelby Company - Cleveland Ohio." That might have hurt a little in Shelby, Ohio.


----------

